# Will this work for Silver?



## jmdlcar (Dec 25, 2020)

https://www.ebay.com/itm/JSP-gold-refining-kit-1-1-2-lb-kit26-2/174342955736?hash=item2897a662d8:g:ieIAAOSwtKlfBnfI

or this

https://www.walmart.com/ip/JSP-Nitric-acid-substitute-16-ozs/272891129?athcpid=272891129&athpgid=athenaItemPage&athcgid=null&athznid=PWVAV&athieid=v0&athstid=CS004&athguid=96fcbc46-007-1769a0e156d7ec&athancid=null&athena=true


----------



## Martijn (Dec 25, 2020)

I dont think so. This seems to be for dissolution of gold and pgm's. They are both ways to create Aqua Regia without HNO3, but with sodium nitrate. 
For silver it's best to keep HCL out. It can 'passivate' the silver by coating silver in insoluble AgCl. Or at least until all silver is dissolved to convert to AgCl for the lye-sugar conversion. 
Waht is your source material? Sterling silver?
What is your end goal? 99.99 pure?
Martijn.


----------



## jmdlcar (Dec 25, 2020)

Martijn said:


> I dont think so. This seems to be for dissolution of gold and pgm's. They are both ways to create Aqua Regia without HNO3, but with sodium nitrate.
> For silver it's best to keep HCL out. It can 'passivate' the silver by coating silver in insoluble AgCl. Or at least until all silver is dissolved to convert to AgCl for the lye-sugar conversion.
> Waht is your source material? Sterling silver?
> What is your end goal? 99.99 pure?
> Martijn.



Yes on Sterling Silver and yes on the pure.

I will stay with Nitric acid but it will be next year when it gets warm so I can do it outside to be safe.
I have what I need to do the recovery but the Nitric acid.

I have some finger when I did some Gold recovery I like to sell.


----------



## jmdlcar (Dec 25, 2020)

How much Nitric Acid do I need to use for every 33.63 grams of Sterling Silver to get 1 Troy Ounce of Silver?


----------



## Palladium (Dec 25, 2020)

...


----------



## jmdlcar (Dec 25, 2020)

@ Palladium, That just what I need it tell about everything I needed.


----------



## jmdlcar (Dec 27, 2020)

I have watch all 3 of Sreetips on how to process Sterling Silver and I seen he use a Computer supply so I have one it is a Dell and the Max Output is 305W but is it big enough to process Silver Crystals?


----------



## kadriver (Jan 10, 2021)

jmdlcar said:


> I have watch all 3 of Sreetips on how to process Sterling Silver and I seen he use a Computer supply so I have one it is a Dell and the Max Output is 305W but is it big enough to process Silver Crystals?



The 3.3 volt rail on the PC power supply is unregulated. In the video I tested the voltage after connecting the leads to the silver cell and found that the voltage dropped below 3 volts to about 2.8 volts DC - this may not be ideal for the silver cell. Best to get a 30 volt 10 amp regulated power supply for about $50 to $75 on eBay. Then you can keep the voltage dialed in to 3.5 volts


----------



## jmdlcar (Jan 10, 2021)

I just order this power supply.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/30V-10A-Adjustable-DC-Power-Supply-Precision-Variable-Digital-LED-US-Standard/352446241453?_trksid=p2485497.m4902.l9144


----------



## Shark (Jan 10, 2021)

That is exactly like one of mine and it will work very well.


----------



## jmdlcar (Jan 10, 2021)

I need to find a big tote or 2 to put all my lab stuff in when I'm not using it. Then get a smaller one to put all my Chemicals in.


----------



## jmdlcar (Jan 14, 2021)

I receive my new power supply today. I can't wait to use it.


----------



## jmdlcar (Jan 17, 2021)

I have a 12 cup glass coffee pot. Do you think it would be OK to use for process Sterling Silver in? Give me all the info about it good or bad?


----------



## Palladium (Jan 17, 2021)

Stainless steel pots for silver.


----------



## jmdlcar (Jan 17, 2021)

I think I didn't say it right. I want to take the Sterling Silver that I collected put it in the glass 12 cup coffee pot with Nitric Acid and Distilled water to process. Then I have a 1000ml Beaker to cementing the Silver powder.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 17, 2021)

I think I didn't say it right. I want to take the Sterling Silver that I collected and put it in a stainless steel pot with Nitric Acid and Distilled water to process. 

You said it right!


----------



## jmdlcar (Jan 17, 2021)

Maybe I will get a 2000ml Beaker to do the process in like you.


----------



## kurtak (Jan 18, 2021)

Palladium is quite right when processing silver a stainless steel pot is the way to go

You can use the SS pots for both dissolving the silver in & cementing the silver in

You want "tall form" pots like these so they don't foam over during reactions

:arrow: https://www.harborfreight.com/stainless-steel-stock-pot-set-4-pc-60624.html?cid=paid_google|||60624&utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=&utm_content=&msclkid=5f27023ee0801ac9f814623b6cfa6504

when you get the pots - drill out the rivets that hold the handles on & put the handles back on using SS screws in place of the rivets

Why use THIN glass (coffee pots or beakers) that can break when SS pots work just fine

Kurt


----------



## jmdlcar (Jan 18, 2021)

Are they 304 Stainless Steel Pot or dose it matter? If it don't matter I all ready have 2 of them.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 18, 2021)

Harbor Freight has a nice starter set. 
https://www.harborfreight.com/stainless-steel-stock-pot-set-4-pc-60624.html


----------



## Martijn (Jan 18, 2021)

Why is stainless preferable over glass? I can understand a thin coffee jar is not ok for acids, but a decent borosilicate beaker or erlenmeyer flask is fine for the job, right? 
Being carefull with chemistry is always needed. Don't bang the beaker or pot. It can spill over. And break if it's glass. 

When i use an erlenmeyer to make silver nitrate, i cap it off with a glass lid keeping fresh oxygen out and the NO condenses to the neck without converting to brown NOX, runs back in the solution, reusing the acid. And you can see when the acid is spent by lifting the cap to let some air in. If there are no brown fumes, it pretty much done.

And i like to see how the reaction is going through the glass. 
The same goes for cementing on copper. 

A couple of advantages of glass. Imo. 

Is there some other advantage to SS? 

Martijn.


----------



## FrugalRefiner (Jan 18, 2021)

I'll say it's a difference between lab scale experimentation, and production refining.

I agree that when working through your first experiences (or perhaps your first 100 experiences), it's nice to work with lab glass so you can fully experience what's happening with the reactions. You learn a lot. At a certain point, you pretty much know what's going to happen. You no longer need to "see" the reaction. At that point, the small advantage of being able to see the reaction is offset by the practical advantage of not having to worry that the reaction vessel _might_ break.

Ralph (Palladium) has done this too many times to count. He knows what's going to happen. He knows how much nitric to add at various points in the process. He's refining as a professional. At that level, stainless is preferable.

Dave


----------



## jmdlcar (Jan 18, 2021)

Are those Magnetic or non-Magnetic Stainless Steel?

https://www.harborfreight.com/stainless-steel-stock-pot-set-4-pc-60624.html


----------



## Shark (Jan 18, 2021)

I learned the hard way.....Glass can break when growing silver crystal. I did some experiments a while back trying to grow long, super thin, stringy crystals in a very narrow glass cell. Every one of them broke. Learning they are fine and work well give enough room and/or attention to keep them operating. Crowd them and they will break.


----------



## kurtak (Jan 19, 2021)

FrugalRefiner said:


> I'll say it's a difference between lab scale experimentation, and production refining.
> 
> Dave



What Dave said :wink: 

Kurt


----------



## kurtak (Jan 19, 2021)

For what it's worth when I was working on a larger scale (making a living) refining any time I was working with nitric "only" reactions I used SS pots - had at least 2 or 3 (each) in sizes ranging from 1 & a half gallons up to 5 gallons with one big one that was 10 gallons

So - besides using them to process silver I used them for anything else where nitric "only" was used - like -----

(1) dissolving large batches of gold plated copper/brass to recover gold foils

(2) gold filled foil recovery (if gold filled was on copper/brass/silver

(3) dissolving base metals in IC chip "concentrates" (had a stirring set up for this so acid could get to all the metals in the concentrates)

Kurt


----------



## Nachocucu (Jan 19, 2021)

FrugalRefiner said:


> I'll say it's a difference between lab scale experimentation, and production refining.
> 
> I agree that when working through your first experiences (or perhaps your first 100 experiences), it's nice to work with lab glass so you can fully experience what's happening with the reactions. You learn a lot. At a certain point, you pretty much know what's going to happen. You no longer need to "see" the reaction. At that point, the small advantage of being able to see the reaction is offset by the practical advantage of not having to worry that the reaction vessel _might_ break.
> 
> ...



Very usefull to know this, very.



Shark said:


> I learned the hard way.....Glass can break when growing silver crystal. I did some experiments a while back trying to grow long, super thin, stringy crystals in a very narrow glass cell. Every one of them broke. Learning they are fine and work well give enough room and/or attention to keep them operating. Crowd them and they will break.



This to

Thank you for sharing!

Nacho


----------



## jmdlcar (Jan 19, 2021)

jmdlcar said:


> Are those Magnetic or non-Magnetic Stainless Steel?
> 
> https://www.harborfreight.com/stainless-steel-stock-pot-set-4-pc-60624.html



I guest it can be Magnetic Srainless steel. I just don't know.


----------



## Shark (Jan 19, 2021)

A neodymium magnet (hard drive magnet) will stick just enough to slowly slide down the side. A regular magnet won't stick.



kurtak said:


> Palladium is quite right when processing silver a stainless steel pot is the way to go
> 
> You can use the SS pots for both dissolving the silver in & cementing the silver in
> 
> ...





Palladium said:


> Harbor Freight has a nice starter set.
> https://www.harborfreight.com/stainless-steel-stock-pot-set-4-pc-60624.html



I would suggest using those pots as well. That is about as cheap as they come, and recommended by two very knowledgeable silver refiners. I see a set in my near future as well,


----------



## Palladium (Jan 19, 2021)

Like Kurt said though. Them handles are super cheap riveted in. It's an Aluminum rivet and will dissolve away after about 20 runs. Get some stainless bolts and washers from Lowes and get some rubber washers like go in a sink and shower faucet and have a hole in the center for screws and are big enough to cover the hole in the pot.


----------



## Palladium (Jan 20, 2021)

Go big or stay home! :mrgreen:


----------



## jmdlcar (Jan 20, 2021)

I am only going to do about 1 pound when I do it. So I am a small refiner.


----------

